
Fred Wilson: A Slightly Different Perspective - pg
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2008/11/a-slightly-diff.html
======
beaudeal
_But he's also looking for "more deals and equal treatment"._

It looks like YC was way ahead of him (Adeo) on this one.

------
ram1024
seems VCs were riding a bubble of their own and forgot that funding poor ideas
loses money.

were good ideas ever in such short supply that funding bad ones was NECESSARY?
you know what might be a good idea? putting together a crack team of top-notch
technologists and using them as a sort of VC counsel. like a carfax for
startups. aspiring entrepreneurs can register their startups to the site and
have them analyzed and rated by these "professionals" and the ratings would be
published for venture capitalists and angels to review so they can make
educated decisions on where to invest.

